# sexy pics of wife?



## peaches (Apr 26, 2009)

I was wondering what you guys think about your wives giving you sexy pictures of themselves for a gift. Not dirty, but the boudoir type, professsional, glamour stuff. I always thought it was really wierd to give a pic of yourself to someone as a present-like you think so much of yourself. But it seems really common. Any comments??


----------



## BSHAW27 (May 4, 2009)

Well I will give you my opinion but I can't speak for all guys. 

I don't like the idea at all. Now if my wife wanted to dress up and let me play photographer that could be interesting but dresing up and getting sexy while someone else takes picutres without me around just seems odd and I would worried who else would get to see the pics since they are out of my control.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I LOVE sexy pictures of my wife...this is a no brainer for me!! :smthumbup:


----------



## matt black (Feb 8, 2008)

my wife got pic,s done for me not smutty just sexy with a bit of cleavage...
best present i have ever had ... 
it was a big deal for her as she is paranoid about her size 24 body


----------



## Roger136913 (Apr 29, 2009)

I would love that so much....


----------



## seibert253 (Apr 29, 2009)

Roger136913 said:


> I would love that so much....


Agree


----------



## peaches (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks everyone! very helpful


----------



## BSHAW27 (May 4, 2009)

Yeah sorry I was way off on this one but you know your husband best. If you aren't sure I would talk to him about it first because even though I feel crazy after reading all the other comments I still think I wouldn't want my wife to do it. Or at least I would want to know about it ahead of time.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Go ahead and gett'em done peaches, then send them around to us and we will let you know if your husband would like them. Sound reasonable?


----------



## peaches (Apr 26, 2009)

LOL -now THAT i think he may not like 

bshaw-would it make a difference if the photographer was a woman?


----------



## BSHAW27 (May 4, 2009)

I know it shouldn't matter but for me it would. If I was there during I wouldn't care if it was a guy or a girl because I would know exactly what went on but if it was a suprise I would feel better that it was a women. But I must admit I am a jelous person to begin with and I have trust issues with my wife so this may all be clouding my judgement.


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

I do it with my husband because I know he appreciates it. 

Once years ago I gave him one and he went out and got a whole photo album for this one picture. He said he wanted to have a place he could easily identify so he would know to keep it away from other people. And he didn't want it to get ruined by not protecting it. 

Of course the photo album made me feel like i should help him fill it up. It's about a third full right now. It's pretty interesting to be able to look at myself and how much I have changed over the years. 

It's not a conceited thing to me. It's just something I do for my husband. 

And actually I told him I want professionally done sexy poses of himself in minimum clothing for my birthday this year. I cant wait to see how they are going to turn out.


----------



## inferno2012 (May 3, 2012)

Boudoir pics are a great gift.


----------



## WhoHaveIBecome (Mar 9, 2012)

BSHAW27 said:


> I know it shouldn't matter but for me it would. If I was there during I wouldn't care if it was a guy or a girl because I would know exactly what went on but if it was a suprise I would feel better that it was a women. But I must admit I am a jelous person to begin with and I have trust issues with my wife so this may all be clouding my judgement.


I think you are going overboard. Odds are the photographer is a professional. If you can't trust your wife to go and take pictures that are for you then its your issue. To the OP I think its a fun idea and most people, even the most cynical, wouldn't be concerned about the photographer's gender.


----------



## Posse (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh Hell yes!! I'd love it!!


----------



## eowyn (Mar 22, 2012)

peaches said:


> LOL -now THAT i think he may not like
> 
> bshaw-would it make a difference if the photographer was a woman?


Good camera with automatic timer and your husband won't be worried as to who clicked the pics


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

BSHAW27 said:


> Well I will give you my opinion but I can't speak for all guys.
> 
> I don't like the idea at all. Now if my wife wanted to dress up and let me play photographer that could be interesting but dresing up and getting sexy while someone else takes picutres without me around just seems odd and I would worried who else would get to see the pics since they are out of my control.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


She could also take all pictures by herself.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

BSHAW27 said:


> Well I will give you my opinion but I can't speak for all guys.
> 
> I don't like the idea at all. Now if my wife wanted to dress up and let me play photographer that could be interesting but dresing up and getting sexy while someone else takes picutres without me around just seems odd and I would worried who else would get to see the pics since they are out of my control.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


They do have cameras with timers now that can be set up by one person.... there doesn't have to be an operator for the camera.. if it has a timer and whatnot on it.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

lol others beat me to it....


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

Would be thrilled to receive pics.


----------



## WhoHaveIBecome (Mar 9, 2012)

-


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

WhoHaveIBecome said:


> I think the pics were for her husband's eyes only


Didn't think I had to spell it out completely. Think the OP would have been able to figure it out. She asked for comments on the situation and I responded with how I would feel if my spouse gave me pics. "I would be thrilled to receive pics." Thanks for trying to taint my post.



peaches said:


> *I was wondering what you guys think about your wives giving you sexy pictures of themselves for a gift. *Not dirty, but the boudoir type, professsional, glamour stuff. I always thought it was really wierd to give a pic of yourself to someone as a present-like you think so much of yourself. But it seems really common. Any comments??


----------



## WhoHaveIBecome (Mar 9, 2012)

occasionallybaffled said:


> Thanks for trying to taint my post.


OccasionallyBaffled. My mistake. I misunderstood your intent. My comment was intended to be more of a joke but I'm sorry if you feel offended.


----------



## Doss123 (May 5, 2012)

I was wondering what you guys think about your wives giving you sexy pictures of themselves for a gift. Not dirty, but the boudoir type, professsional, glamour stuff. I always thought it was really wierd to give a pic of yourself to someone as a present-like you think so much of yourself. But it seems really common. Any comments??

____________________________________

Actress Hot Pics


----------



## Posse (Jan 30, 2012)

For those who are concerned about a guy taking photos of their wife, you know that there ARE female photographers out there these days, right?

I hear some women even wear shoes and get out of the kitchen from time to time....


----------



## Posse (Jan 30, 2012)

Doss123 said:


> I was wondering what you guys think about your wives giving you sexy pictures of themselves for a gift. Not dirty, but the boudoir type, professsional, glamour stuff. I always thought it was really wierd to give a pic of yourself to someone as a present-like you think so much of yourself. But it seems really common. Any comments??


Your thoughts on the matter aren't way out in left field, but aren't shared by everyone, as evidenced by the posts on this thread. Photos like the ones being discussed are an intimate gift shared between two loving partners.


----------

